# tango - vecinos



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

"No hay vecinos" quiere decir "Nadie del barrio  esta de visita en su piso ? o solamente una planta esta ocupada,
y otras plantas estan vacias ??

saludos

Hiro Sasaki

A Media Luz 


*A **media l*
Letra de Carlos Cesar Lenzl

Música de Edgardo Donato) 
Corrientes tres - cuatro - ocho
segundo piso, ascensor
No hay porteros, ni vecinos,
​


----------



## Blower's daughter

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> "No hay vecinos" quiere decir "Nadie del barrio  esta de visita en su piso ? o solamente una planta esta ocupada,
> y otras plantas estan vacias ??
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> A Media Luz
> 
> 
> *A **media l*
> Letra de Carlos Cesar Lenzl
> 
> Música de Edgardo Donato)
> Corrientes tres - cuatro - ocho
> segundo piso, ascensor
> No hay porteros, ni vecinos,
> ​



Hola, creo que quiere decir que no hay nadie a la vista ( ni porteros ni vecinos). Quizás quiere expresar sensación de soledad.

Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Blower's daughter said:


> Hola, creo que quiere decir que no hay nadie a la vista ( ni porteros ni vecinos). Quizás quiere expresar sensación de soledad.
> 
> Saludos


 
Muchas gracias,
 
El portero usualmente está en la puerta o en el portal, y 
Por supuesto no se ve en el departamento del Segundo piso
 
No quiere decir “todo el edificio para todos los pisos, no hay
nigún portero ? 
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Blower's daughter

Me parece que no quiere decir eso, voy a buscar la letra completa de la cancion a ver si entiendo algo mas.
Saludos.


----------



## Blower's daughter

Es una canción romántica, muy pero que muy dificil de entender, es como una poesía. Ni yo le encuentro mucho sentido.
Saludos.


----------



## Yahiz

Creo, 
" no hay vecinos", si esta frase la utilizas específicamente para los que viven en el departamento junto al tuyo, significa que este (depart..) esta vacío ,pero si lo usas en forma general, en una simple conversación, puede significar q no hay nadie a tu alrededor ( estas completamente sólo), independientemente sea el portero, camarero  o whatever....

bye


----------



## Cierzo

En mi opinión, en el contexto romántico en el que está la frase, yo creo que quiere decir que no hay ojos curiosos que puedan ser testigos de un momento íntimo. 

Que de normal haya un portero y unos vecinos o el que canta viva solo o en una comuna hippie, creo que no es trascendente.


CIERZO


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> "No hay vecinos" quiere decir "Nadie del barrio esta de visita en su piso ? o solamente una planta esta ocupada,
> y otras plantas estan vacias ??
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> A Media Luz
> *A **media l*
> Letra de Carlos Cesar Lenzl​
> Música de Edgardo Donato)
> Corrientes tres - cuatro - ocho
> segundo piso, ascensor
> No hay porteros, ni vecinos,​


_Y siempre a media luz... = dimmed light_

An apartment to share from time to time with your lover. No neighbours, no janitor, very discreet.
That's the idea in the lyrics.

You have other tangos in the same spirit :
_Cuartito Azul_
_El Bulín de la calle Ayacucho._


----------



## Yahiz

el problema es que no se a que canción se refieren, yo solo dije que no hay vecinos significa que estas absolutamente sólo.
Independientemente si estas en una situación íntima , o con intenciones de robarte algo. Y cuando digo que estas absolutamente son (sin curiosos a tu alrededor) significa q puedes hacer lo que te de la gana


----------



## Lord Delfos

Cierzo said:


> En mi opinión, en el contexto romántico en el que está la frase, yo creo que quiere decir que no hay ojos curiosos que puedan ser testigos de un momento íntimo.
> 
> Que de normal haya un portero y unos vecinos o el que canta viva solo o en una comuna hippie, creo que no es trascendente.
> 
> 
> CIERZO




"Tsatamente, compadre" 
Yo también creo que en este contexto tanguero, el "no hay vecinos" es una aclaración de que el "bulín" (=dpto.) es discreto: uno puede ir a una "fiestacha" y "naides" "junaría"  (vería) nada.

Saludetes.


----------



## zumac

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> _...._
> An apartment to share from time to time with your lover. No neighbours, no janitor, very discreet.
> That's the idea in the lyrics.
> ....


Juan Carlos,
You are absolutely right. I have listened to this tango at least 1000 times, and never realized what your just explained. Here, the words explain it too.
Corrientes tres cuatro ocho,
segundo piso, ascensor;
no hay porteros ni vecinos
adentro, cocktel y amor.
*Pisito que puso Maple*,

So, this "pisito" is like what we used to call a "bachelor's pad". In México they used to call such a place "una leonera."

Funny, all the times I heard this tango, I visualized a very small restaurant or nightclub on that second floor.

Friends from Buenos Aires have told me that the address "Corrientes 348" actually never existed. The number 348 falls between two other addresses. However, in memory of this classic tango, a plaque has been placed in tribute where the number 348 would be.

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Yahiz said:


> Creo,
> " no hay vecinos", si esta frase la utilizas específicamente para los que viven en el departamento junto al tuyo, significa que este (depart..) esta vacío ,pero si lo usas en forma general, en una simple conversación, puede significar q no hay nadie a tu alrededor ( estas completamente sólo), independientemente sea el portero, camarero o whatever....
> 
> bye


 

"y un gato de porcelana pa' que no maúlle al amor."  Esta linea 
explica mucho. 
 
 Ni siquiera un gato no nos molesta. Ven  a mi pisito para que pasemos un rato romantico.   Creo haber podido descifrar toda la letra. 
porque lo que he interpretado no contradice todas las lineas. 
 
http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/cancion-amedialuz-ni.html

El pisito del hombre esta  casi completo para hacer el amor. Pero,
la mujer hace una contra-propuesta que habra tenido exito.
porque ella sabe preprar las comidas para el amor. quiza afrodiasicas. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki 

Hay de todo en la casita:
almohadones y divanes;
como en botica, coco;
alfombras que no hacen ruido
y mesa puesta al amor.


----------



## 0scar

un _piso_ en Bs. As. es un solo un departamento en todo un piso por eso no tiene vecinos (en el mismo piso), algo grande y de cierto lujo...

lo de un edificio sin portero (conserje) es muy raro pero no imposible, y el autor lo incluyó para acentuar la discreción que se puede tener en ese lugar


----------



## 0scar

este _pisito que puso Maple _(decorado por Maple), es algo de lujo y relativamente grande, Maple era una muebleria de muebles caros, de muebles de estilo , por eso tambíen el tango habla de porcelanas 
este es un_ bulín _de categoria, un lugar para aventuras amorosas de alguien de dinero


----------



## 0scar

@Hiro Sasaki 
 esto:
Hay de todo en la casita:
almohadones y divanes;
como en botica, coco;
alfombras que no hacen ruido
y mesa puesta al amor.

 no es parte de la letra del tango, parece ser la publicidad de un salón de té actual  de  la calle Juncal



acá está la letra completa
//www.lyricsdownload.com/iglesias-julio-a-media-luz-lyrics.html


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

0scar said:


> @Hiro Sasaki
> esto:
> Hay de todo en la casita:
> almohadones y divanes;
> como en botica, coco;
> alfombras que no hacen ruido
> y mesa puesta al amor.
> 
> no es parte de la letra del tango, parece ser la publicidad de un salón de té actual de la calle Juncal
> 
> 
> 
> acá está la letra completa
> //www.lyricsdownload.com/iglesias-julio-a-media-luz-lyrics.html


 
Creo que Julio Iglesias no canta la segunda parte que es muy importante.
El hombre que vive en Corrietes describe su pisito lujoso con algun alarde,
pero en el pisito del soltero, faltan muchas cosas y el no sabe cocinar.

Pero, en cambio, la mujer que vive en la calle juncal sabe cocinar y 
"hay de todo en su habitacion, y ella sabe preprar platos exiquisitos 
y por eso, finalmente ella le gana en la propuesta y el hombre decide ir a su departamento en la calle Juncal. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## 0scar

leeme los labios Hiro:  ESA PARTE DE LA CALLE JUNCAL  NO  ES LA LETRA DEL TANGO,  solo que alguien usó parte de la letra  para hacer la publicidad de un  Salón de Té de  la calle Juncal, publicidad idiota para turistas idiotas...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

0scar said:


> leeme los labios Hiro: ESA PARTE DE LA CALLE JUNCAL NO ES LA LETRA DEL TANGO, solo que alguien usó parte de la letra para hacer la publicidad de un Salón de Té de la calle Juncal, publicidad idiota para turistas idiotas...


 
Oscar,

Mira, la segunga parte de la letra del tango "A media luz ".

http://www.piano-bar.com/pages/medialuz.htm

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## 0scar

@Hiro 

Disculpa, parece que si esa parte pertenece a la letra original aunque muchas veces no la cantan

Juncal 12, 24
Telefoneá sin temor.
De tarde, té con masitas;
de noche, tango y cantar.
...
l
No se trata de  la casa de una mujer que sabe cocinar, 
Es un salón de té y baile, _Telefonea sin temor_ (para reservar mesa)
Por la tarde sirven té, por la noche baile, los domingos té y baile por la tarde,l_unes desolación_= lunes cerrado


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

0scar said:


> @Hiro
> 
> Disculpa, parece que si esa parte pertenece a la letra original aunque muchas veces no la cantan
> 
> Juncal 12, 24
> Telefoneá sin temor.
> De tarde, té con masitas;
> de noche, tango y cantar.
> Los domingos, tés danzantes;
> los lunes, desolación,
> Hay de todo en la casita:
> almohadones y divanes;
> come en botica, cocó; (como en botica de popof)
> alfombras que no hacen ruido
> y mesa puesta al amor.
> 
> No se trata de la casa de una mujer que sabe cocinar,
> Es un salón de té y baile, _Telefonea sin temor_ (para reservar mesa)
> *No !!! Puedes telefonearme sin temor, porque yo estoy siempre solitaria **en mi departamento. Yo no tengo nivio ni amigos a invitar*
> *a mi departamento.  "Te para dos ", y "te para besos ", nadie no nos*
> *molesta. Lunes desolacion. = Despues de pasar un buen rato *
> *romantico,  ella sentira desolada.  "Cafe cerrado" o "salon de baile*
> *cerrado el lunes " no se describe con "desolacion".*
> 
> *Hay de todo en un cafe o salon de baile ??  Se pone la mesa al amor*
> *alli ? *
> 
> *saludos*
> 
> *Hiro Sasaki *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por la tarde sirven té, por la noche baile, los domingos té y baile por la tarde,l_unes desolación_= lunes cerrado


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Solamente no comprendo una cosa.

“Coco” significaría algo que no comprenda.
Hay de todo como en botica : “coco “
porque espesíficamente “coco” y no “manzana”,
ni piña ?? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki 

Hay de todo en la casita:
almohadones y divanes;
como en botica, coco;
alfombras que no hacen ruido
y mesa puesta al amor.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

En un cafe, o en un salon de baile, se hace mucho ruido.

Un japones ha traducido : " I would like to invite you to the tea party ". 
Pero, no se dice " fiesta " una reunion de dos novios. 

alfombras que no hacen ruido
y mesa puesta al amor.
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## 0scar

Año 1925, no olvidarse de esto
_"té danzantes" "restaurante danzante" _todavia se usa  y solo se refiere a establecimientos públicos comerciales de baile, no a casas comunes, y estos lugares públicos todavia cierran los lúnes (ya que trabajan los domingos).
l_únes desolación_ es una licencia poética

La "mesa puesta al amor" es una licencia poética, no es fornicar sobre una mesa, es una mesa en un lugar oscuro, discreto, romántico,para parejas, y todavia es habitual en muchas partes del mundo


----------



## 0scar

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Solamente no comprendo una cosa.
> 
> “Coco” significaría algo que no comprenda.
> Hay de todo como en botica : “coco “
> porque espesíficamente “coco” y no “manzana”,
> ni piña ??
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> Hay de todo en la casita:
> almohadones y divanes;
> como en botica, coco;
> alfombras que no hacen ruido
> .



En otras vesrsiones dice Cocó
Cocó es nombre de mujer lo mismo que Mimí, Lulú, Yuyú, Lilí, Naná   

Aunque la versión más probable es Popof (nombre génerico de judio)
_Como en botica de Popof_ (tienda de un comerciante judio)


----------



## 0scar

Hiro Sasaki said:


> En un cafe, o en un salon de baile, se hace mucho ruido.
> 
> 
> alfombras que no hacen ruido
> y mesa puesta al amor.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Año 1925, salón romántico para parejas, los sistemas de sonido de esa época no hacian mucho ruido, la gente no amaba el ruido, no existia el rock y no siempre habia música, solo durante la noche del sábado y los domingos por la tarde. 

Este lugar posiblemente sea  la descripción de un prostíbulo de lujo, una casa de citas. Con un salón para té con masitas y habitaciones privadas con cama.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

0scar said:


> un _piso_ en Bs. As. es un solo un departamento en todo un piso por eso no tiene vecinos (en el mismo piso), algo grande y de cierto lujo...
> 
> lo de un edificio sin portero (conserje) es muy raro pero no imposible, y el autor lo incluyó para acentuar la discreción que se puede tener en ese lugar


_No hay conserje_, porque el conserje se hace el tonto, calla y mira discretamente hacia otro lado, posiblemente por una propina.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

zumac said:


> Juan Carlos,
> You are absolutely right. I have listened to this tango at least 1000 times, and never realized what your just explained. Here, the words explain it too.
> Corrientes tres cuatro ocho,
> segundo piso, ascensor;
> no hay porteros ni vecinos
> adentro, cocktel y amor.
> *Pisito que puso Maple*,
> 
> So, this "pisito" is like what we used to call a "bachelor's pad". In México they used to call such a place "una leonera."
> 
> Funny, all the times I heard this tango, I visualized a very small restaurant or nightclub on that second floor.
> 
> Friends from Buenos Aires have told me that the address "Corrientes 348" actually never existed. The number 348 falls between two other addresses. However, in memory of this classic tango, a plaque has been placed in tribute where the number 348 would be.
> 
> Saludos.


It's what French call _garçoniere, _usually rented full time by a man of means who can afford it.

Tango characters, however, were good for dancing and making love but usually lived on a string budget and could not afford it. So we must have the image of a _bachelor pad_ rented for the occasion or shared between friends. He may show off and pretend that he owns the place when inviting a new partner.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> It's what French call _garçoniere, _usually rented full time by a man of means who can afford it.
> 
> Tango characters, however, were good for dancing and making love but usually lived on a string budget and could not afford it. So we must have the image of a _bachelor pad_ rented for the occasion or shared between friends. He may show off and pretend that he owns the place when inviting a new partner.


 
Aunque sea un lugar romantico un cafe danzante, otros clientes molestan
a dos parejas. Leed bien todas las lineas.  "Hay de todo en mi casita
como en botica ". Eso es posible solo en un departamento particular.
Ni un gatito en mi departamente, y no hay nadie que nos molesten 
en mi departamento. " Las alfombras que no hacen ruido. "

Hay que leer bien las frases contra-puestas. El hombre puede preparar 
coctel de amor, pero en el departamento de la mujer, hay de todo. En el departamento del hombre, faltan muchas cosas. 
Los ricos platos se acompanhan por supuesto de vino y coctel.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Luchiana

En ambos casos está hablando de prostíbulos. 
Los lunes desolación, es porque "las chicas " que trabajaban ahi, tenían  los lunes libres para hacer sus quehaceres.  
Y para mas datos, "como en botica, cocó" refiere a que había cocaína como el la bótica/farmacia. Hasta los años 30, mas o menos, se podía conseguir cocaína, opio, y otras cositas a través de tu "farmacéutico de confianza".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Luchiana said:


> En ambos casos está hablando de prostíbulos.
> Los lunes desolación, es porque "las chicas " que trabajaban ahi, tenían los lunes libres para hacer sus quehaceres.
> Y para mas datos, "como en botica, cocó" refiere a que había cocaína como el la bótica/farmacia. Hasta los años 30, mas o menos, se podía conseguir cocaína, opio, y otras cositas a través de tu "farmacéutico de confianza".


 
Muchas gracias, 

Quiza, ella practica prostitucion en su departamento particular, lo cual
no se.


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## zumac

Que bueno que ya hemos terminado, pues estabamos a punto de distorsionar y destrozar la linda imagen que todos hemos tenido de este tango inmortal.
Tan, tan....

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Para terminar el hilo, quiero aclarar mi opinión un poco más.

Todas las lineas no encajan con la imagen de un prostíbulo donde
vienen muchos clientes. Es posible que ella practica prostitución 
en su propio departamento particular lo cual yo no sé. 

“Ven a mi departamento sin miedo !. En mi departamento, 
no hay vecino y no hay portero que te reconozca. “ 

Pero, no hay vecino ni otro cliente casi siempre.? Tengo miedo de
ver a mi tío, o a mi jefe de oficina en tu departamento. …


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## 0scar

> IV
> Quiero referirme también a dos tangos muy conocidos donde expresamente se menciona la droga.  En _A media luz_, de Carlos Lenzi, se describe un prostíbulo elegante, de alta categoría, situado en el Centro de la ciudad[5][5]:Obviamente, el prostíbulo descrito ha de haber sido muy caro: muebles de Maple, teléfono, adornos de porcelana, etc.  _Cocó_ es la expresión del argot para aludir a la cocaína; por eso, la frase ‘como en botica, cocó’ viene a significar: drogas como en farmacia.  La ubicación céntrica del lugar (Corrientes 348) puede dar una pauta de lo elegante que sería un sitio como éste.
> 
> http://www.drogas.bioetica.org/drodad3.htm


He descifrado esto también:
 J_uncal doce-veinticuatro_ no es otra dirección, es el número de teléfono, la manera de llamar en 1925 y hasta 1950 ? era levantando el  tubo del telefono, hablar con la operadora e indicarle el nombre de la central telefónica, en este caso Juncal y luego el nro 1224 en esa central
Toda la acción transcurre en Corrientes 348, un prostíbulo de lujo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

0scar said:


> He descifrado esto también:
> J_uncal doce-veinticuatro_ no es otra dirección, es el número de teléfono, la manera de llamar en 1925 y hasta 1950 ? era levantando el tubo del telefono, hablar con la operadora e indicarle el nombre de la central telefónica, en este caso Juncal y luego el nro 1224 en esa central
> Toda la acción transcurre en Corrientes 348, un prostíbulo de lujo.


 
IV 
Quiero referirme también a dos tangos muy conocidos donde expresamente se menciona la droga. En _A media luz_, de Carlos Lenzi, se describe un prostíbulo elegante, de alta categoría, situado en el Centro de la ciudad[5][5]:Obviamente, el prostíbulo descrito ha de haber sido muy caro: muebles de Maple, teléfono, adornos de porcelana, etc. _Cocó_ es la expresión del argot para aludir a la cocaína; por eso, la frase ‘como en botica, cocó’ viene a significar: drogas como en farmacia. La ubicación céntrica del lugar (Corrientes 348) puede dar una pauta de lo elegante que sería un sitio como éste.

http://www.drogas.bioetica.org/drodad3.htm

He leido solo la mitad, pero hasta la explicacion sobre " A media luz".que echa finalmente por tierra con todos los argumentos expresados 
hasta ahora !!!!!

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------

